# Half-Pint..MBS Indianapolis



## zecritr (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi All Looking for info on this little guy.


----------



## zecritr (Aug 19, 2013)

SORRY FOGOT TO EMBED FIRST ONE


----------



## zecritr (Aug 19, 2013)

2


----------



## zecritr (Aug 19, 2013)

3


----------



## zecritr (Aug 19, 2013)

assorted info

 duraglass with Xwith 9 under X otherside  is a 51.  bottom of

 on 4 sides at bottom....half pint.....liquid......mix? 28061  reg......sealed  0 with <>  then  SS


 MBS and then Indianopolis embedded on top

 dimpled? crackled type? glass

 some  easy to figure some not so much    thanks for any help


----------



## seanb (Aug 19, 2013)

Valuewise, A 1/3 quart did NOT sell on ebay for $0.99 plus $10.99 shipping...

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Glass-Milk-Bottle-third-quart-OLD-Indianapolis-M-B-S-clear-dairy-Indiana-/121154236329

 Type MBS dairy Indianapolis into google and you will find a few more.

 The 51 on the base most likely stands for 1951, the year of manufacture of the bottle.


----------



## zecritr (Aug 21, 2013)

Cool thanks
 yeah the way that guy wrote that ad i wouldn't buy it either lol


----------

